# Is it snobby to snub Aldi



## Onthedrops (26 Sep 2016)

As we are almost all aware Aldi will be having their cycling event this coming Thursday.

I've checked out what they have to offer and quite frankly am not at all tempted by any of the clothing offered on this one.
I've bought kit from there in the past, some good (nice short sleeve jersey in the past) and some bad (tights with a bizarrely positioned pad and some crap arm and leg warmers. Not to mention an ill fitting winter jersey and also fell for the commuting over trousers - never worn)

Undecided on the overshoes on offer but might get a couple of helmet lights for the commute on the old bike. Other than that, nowt much else grabs me. I have some pretty decent kit but do wear the Aldi jersey still so no real snobbery there.

Thoughts? Tat, or reasonably good gear for the price?


----------



## Big Andy (26 Sep 2016)

Cant comment on the clothing as none of it is big enough for me. Apart from the gloves.
Got my bike stand from them though. £14 well spent, some of the "extra" lighting is good for the price too.


----------



## jayonabike (26 Sep 2016)

Tat. The phrase "You get what you pay for" springs to mind


----------



## cardiac case (26 Sep 2016)

I have two pairs of padded trousers. One has three miles on the clock, 1 wash; and the other is still in the wrapper.
Now three years old and no sign of wear. 

Paul G


----------



## Onthedrops (26 Sep 2016)

cardiac case said:


> I have two pairs of padded trousers. One has three miles on the clock, 1 wash; and the other is still in the wrapper.
> Now three years old and no sign of wear.
> 
> Paul G



Unfortunately my tights didn't make it to the washer. They were unceremoniously binned after the first ride. Had to keep stopping and rearranging the old undercarriage due to the weirdly positioned pad!


----------



## adamangler (26 Sep 2016)

You might as well just buy quality items especially for winter.

Aldi are ok for cheap shorts for the turbo trainer.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Sep 2016)

I'd wander down and have a look. Don't forget to score a bottle of their Oliver Cromwell Dry Gin. It's reputed to be a bit of a bargain....
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10013191/At-this-price-gins-a-real-tonic.html


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Sep 2016)

I bought a pair of the spd trainers about 4 years ago and they are still going strong, only used on the turbo but have covered '000's of virtual miles


----------



## User6179 (27 Sep 2016)

Onthedrops said:


> As we are almost all aware Aldi will be having their cycling event this coming Thursday.
> 
> I've checked out what they have to offer and quite frankly am not at all tempted by any of the clothing offered on this one.
> I've bought kit from there in the past, some good (nice short sleeve jersey in the past) and some bad (tights with a bizarrely positioned pad and some crap arm and leg warmers. Not to mention an ill fitting winter jersey and also fell for the commuting over trousers - never worn)
> ...



Had a quick look on the Aldi website and I don't think I would take any of the stuff they are selling if they were giving it away free and I have bought a few things in the past from them .

Nothing to do with being snobby , just poor value .


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2016)

I have to say I think the thread title is odd. 

On the topic Aldi have both bargains and tat across their entire range of Special Buys. It's a case of picking what suits you.

I shall be getting socks as I find them good for both walking and cycling. I got a very good base layer/compression layer last autumn and have had good jackets in the past.

Last autumn I bought lights as I wanted a cheap set I could leave on the bike for emergencies. They were awful. The padded bib longs I returned after trying on - the pad was badly positioned.

I wear high quality club gear for 99% of what I need but still think it's worth browsing Aldi.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Sep 2016)

I have a great windproof jacket from there and a couple of short sleeved tops. 

Always worth a look IMHO.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Sep 2016)

Not bothered at all, not my thing really...


----------



## Firestorm (27 Sep 2016)

Only snobby if you dismiss them because they are Aldi and for no other reason.
personally I have loads of their stuff but i got it when I was bigger and starting out. As I am losing weight I am replacing it gradually with gear I find more comfortable for longer rides and leaving the rest for the gym bikes.
that said, I still use the shoes all the time as well as the mitts , socks, gas cannisters , cleaning stuff.
the bike rack and the maintenance stand ate good value too.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Sep 2016)

I've had some crane knee warmers from Aldi for four years. Only recently replaced them.


----------



## Jimidh (27 Sep 2016)

It's not snobby to want decent kit.

I don't have an Aldi close by and therefore not interested but I would buy from there if their kit was any good but by the sound of it that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get my cycling clothes tailored in Seville Row.


Long way to go to Spain, when there is whole street of good tailors in the West End of London


----------



## Markymark (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get my cycling clothes tailored in Seville Row.


Is Seville Row some knocked off version of Savile Row?


----------



## keithmac (27 Sep 2016)

I bought a bike stand from Lidl and a set of safety boots for work, both really good quality. 

Aldi does basically the same gear so best to pic and choose the wheat from the chaff..


----------



## originofeye (27 Sep 2016)

If you've bought stuff from there before and it wasn't suitable, then I think it's pretty fair to not want to purchase certain items from them again.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Sep 2016)

Depends what you want. 

I've got a work stand for the bike that was good value and the socks seem consistently good, but some of the other stuff has proved to be bobbins, especially of late. 
The real trick is spotting the rubbish stuff before you buy it...


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Sep 2016)

This 'event' has also been discussed in this thread.
Don't buy the inner tubes, at least not to keep/use as spares: they perish on the seams/where they're folded and you only discover this way after buying when it's pressed/pumped into use.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Sep 2016)

Onthedrops said:


> Thoughts? Tat, or reasonably good gear for the price?


Depends on the year. I've had great stuff (winter training jacket, 2010(?)) and godawful stuff (bib shorts, winter tights, I forget which years). Even those poor items, to be fair, might suit someone with a barrel like upper body perched atop pipecleaner legs, so.


User14044mountain said:


> I get my cycling clothes tailored in Seville Row.


Orange you glad you did?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> This 'event' has also been discussed in this thread.
> Don't buy the inner tubes, at least not to keep/use as spares: they perish on the seams/where they're folded and you only discover this way after buying when it's pressed/pumped into use.


I think you'll find that all butyl tubes do that.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2016)

It's interesting why is this being discussed?

Shop puts stuff out to sell that some people don't like shocker.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2016)

My commute is 15 mins I buy some Aldi gear for that.
My weekend/evening rides are much longer so a quality pair of padded bibs is a no-brainer, don't get them from Aldi.
I'm interested in the "waterproof socks" this year and the merino beanie and possibly the "performance jacket"


----------



## CycleD (27 Sep 2016)

Buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get my cycling clothes tailored in Seville Row.



You must look like a right _melon_ orange


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Sep 2016)

OH NO their web banner is DEVILS ELBOW. Sends shivers down my mudguards....


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2016)

Got an extremely good long sleeved jersey that is my favourite cool temperature jersey, for a tenner. It's great. It fits me properly too (ie not sqeezed in skin tight) and I'm a large chap. (190cm and 92kg). It's so good I went back and bought another.

I also buy many jars of pickles when I visit Aldi. They do good pickles.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2016)

CycleD said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice


 Buy selectively, buy smart


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Sep 2016)

The Garmin is the cheapest out there

https://www.aldi.co.uk/garmin-edge-810/p/073223081458200


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Sep 2016)

Aldi stuff is reasonably priced, and works. If people want to get all 'Kit knobberish' that's up to them. A fool and their money are easily parted, this is very apparent in the world of knobber cyclists.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

The trouble is their stuff lasts too long. I bought a load about 7 years ago when all mine disintegrated at once (There may have been some expansion going on as well but we won't mention that). Some of it didn't work but the rest turned out to be adequate if sometimes odd fitting. Now that their prices have gone up I no longer find it attractive plus I'm still trying to wear the original stuff out! So I won't be buying any more clothes but I'll examine other bits carefully as it is often re-badged stuff from other makers. Lights and things tend to fall into this category.


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Sep 2016)

I think the kit looks really nice and it does last too. I for one will be stopping by.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> Is Seville Row some knocked off version of Savile Row?



It's where the best marmalade is made.


----------



## User6179 (27 Sep 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Aldi stuff is reasonably priced, and works. If people want to get all 'Kit knobberish' that's up to them. A fool and their money are easily parted, this is very apparent in the world of knobber cyclists.



Go on the website and look at their stuff , not as cheap as it used to be , if you shop around you can get better for cheaper .


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2016)

I bought a cycling top a few years ago... it was so badly fitted that it went directly into the charity shop bag. I've bought their gloves too... not impressed when the liner comes out with my hand. I had a look at the padded underwear in the last event but the 'padding' wasn't up to much. I can get better padded undies for less on Ebay. I'm not one for cycle specific clothing and have enough lights and lube and tools, so i don't really bother looking at what 'specials' are coming up these days. Aldi is for food, and booze.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Sep 2016)

Eddy said:


> Go on the website and look at their stuff , not as cheap as it used to be , if you shop around you can get better for cheaper .


That's true to an extent, some stuff is still cheap enough to warrant a trip to Aldi though ( the Garmin for example).


----------



## Jody (27 Sep 2016)

Its like everthing in Aldi and not just promotions, they do some really good stuff and some rubbish. I'm not fussed with anything from this promotion. Bought a windproof top a couple of years ago when it was reduced to less than half price and its been great for the cost.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2016)

I bought a CO2 inflator and cartridges really cheap a while ago. So I could be one of the cool cats with a CO2 inflator. But I've never used it. It's done a lot of miles in my saddlebag though.


----------



## e-rider (27 Sep 2016)

for anyone on a tight budget many of the items look okay (not sure about the shorts and tights though) and would certainly be better than 'shorts and T-shirt cycling'. For those with deeper pockets I'd look at the more well known 'cheaper' brands in the cycling world such as Endura, Altura, Lusso etc. And of course, those with plenty of spare cash wouldn't dream of going anywhere near Aldi (i.e. Rapha, Assos, Castelli........wearers).

It's very sad when people with plenty of money are so quick to laugh at those with little for buying from Aldi - perhaps everyone should just enjoy cycling and not pass judgement on what brands people wear.

I personally have a cycling wardrobe made up of 'mid-range kit' so I'm very lucky. I don't buy Aldi kit but if I had less money I would certainly consider it.


----------



## e-rider (27 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4486009, member: 259"]I wear Assos shorts and gloves and I often go to Aldi to buy beer![/QUOTE]
...wouldn't go near Aldi for their cycling kit


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get my cycling clothes tailored in Seville Row.



Somebody is taking the unmentionable Jimmy S a bit too far.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> for anyone on a tight budget many of the items look okay (not sure about the shorts and tights though) and would certainly be better than 'shorts and T-shirt cycling'. For those with deeper pockets I'd look at the more well known 'cheaper' brands in the cycling world such as Endura, Altura, Lusso etc. And of course, those with plenty of spare cash wouldn't dream of going anywhere near Aldi (i.e. Rapha, Assos, Castelli........wearers).
> 
> It's very sad when people with plenty of money are so quick to laugh at those with little for buying from Aldi - perhaps everyone should just enjoy cycling and not pass judgement on what brands people wear.
> 
> I personally have a cycling wardrobe made up of 'mid-range kit' so I'm very lucky. I don't buy Aldi kit but if I had less money I would certainly consider it.


Seriously, some of the stuff is better than "OK". For my purposes I can't see how my long sleeved winter jerseys could be improved on, regardless of cost. Maybe a slightly better pocket. I don't particularly like the look of the tools though, they look a bit disposable.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Sep 2016)

I had a pair of Aldi SPD cycling shoes that lasted just over a week before the sole cracked in two...............


----------



## RobinS (27 Sep 2016)

We do our grocery shopping at Aldi, so always have a look at what is around, and often wait until it is being sold off at half price. Of the stuff we have bought:

Good - Workstand, toolkit (reduced down to £6.99), socks, long sleeved mens top.
OK - Ladies short sleeved tops, mens bib shorts (very comfortable, but lycra started to fail after about 60 (full touring) days use)
Poor - Ladies waterproof/breathable jacket (completely non-breathable, got a Dare 2 Be for the same cost, and three times better)


----------



## cardiac case (27 Sep 2016)

cardiac case said:


> I have two pairs of padded trousers. One has three miles on the clock, 1 wash; and the other is still in the wrapper.
> Now three years old and no sign of wear.
> 
> Paul G





There was nothing wrong with them, other than a low waist. When wearing them I suffered from builders bum syndrome.

I was terrified that if I stopped, someone would come along and park their bike.


----------



## PK99 (27 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I bought a CO2 inflator and cartridges really cheap a while ago. So I could be one of the cool cats with a CO2 inflator. But I've never used it. It's done a lot of miles in my saddlebag though.



There will come a day when she-who-must-not-be-named pays a visit on a cold wet and dark evening and you get a slow puncture and will be very glad of your get-me-home inflater


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2016)

PK99 said:


> There will come a day when she-who-must-not-be-named pays a visit on a cold wet and dark evening and you get a slow puncture and will be very glad of your get-me-home inflater


Or, more likely, I will be unable to figure out how to work it properly, inflict freeze burns on my hands, and end up using my pump.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2016)

CycleD said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice



I've never understood this. If I buy a pair of Aldi gloves for £10 and they last half as long as one pair that would cost me £30 I'm quids in. Sounds to me like another attempt to rationalise spending more than necessary on stuff to me

Take a look at the Aldi range. Some rubbish but equally some stuff that is excellent value. Why dismiss the excellent value stuff because it's cheap?


----------



## tobykenobi (27 Sep 2016)

I have a good cold weather jersey/jacket that is going strong after a few years. 

I'll pop in on Thursday morning to see if I can get a Garmin. Always wanted one but never able to justify the price. I bet they'll all be sold out and I'll walk out with a can of GT-85 or something....


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Sep 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Tat. The phrase "You get what you pay for" springs to mind


Some good some bad. Used to be much better, and really good value. Generally, yes, it is snobby to snub Aldi, or Lidl for that matter. For a month or so we had no choice but to shop online, and get deliveries from JS. Rough estimate that the weekly bill was 40% more than our usual, and quality not 40% better. For example - is Long Life skimmed milk at 69p a litre carton, better than the same at 49p? I don't believe you 'get what you pay' for any more. I just bought a Sigma computer from Rose - on offer at £25 ish, the same model £32 from Ribble, £40 from Decathlon - which one of those is the best - the £40 one?


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2016)

Plus one for the waterproof socks. I got some last year so I'll be getting a spare pair. They really did help to keep my feet warm and dry. Took quite a long time to dry after washing. I had to dry the inside and then the outside.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

Most of Aldi's cycling specials have been much poorer value than Lidl's for a while now. I'm also grumpy that I can no longer get decent Black Forest ham, Quark and other German food reliably in either shop!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You can get quark in most supermarkets .



Isn't it always the way? I went in looking for a nice Higgs Bosun and they had every other subatomic particle but.....


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (27 Sep 2016)

I had a pair of padded tights from them, very stiff pad felt like I was riding a washboard. I EBay'd them. Hubby got a winter long sleeve jersey, it's a bit short but he is content to use it for his commute.


----------



## gbb (27 Sep 2016)

50/50.
I brought some winter longs once...too short legged.
Some of their stuff just looks as though it's cheaply designed, made well no doubt but not much effort in the design itself.
Padded mitts...not impressed.
Winter gloves..not impressed.
Brought some cheap lights once, ones to be seen..they were fine for the money.
Got some cheap padded shorts earlier this year...a bit too much elastic on the thighs but for the money, spot on.

50/50. I'd have a look, pick and choose.


----------



## keithmac (27 Sep 2016)

Bought..


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You can get quark in most supermarkets


Isn't it always the whey?


----------



## kiriyama (28 Sep 2016)

Iv got a windproof softshell winter jacket jobby from Aldi. It's a bit of a crap fit but I can't fault it's performance. .. The socks on the other hand fell to bits after 2 outings.


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2016)

Good God, some wealthy people on this thread, splashing out on all this fancy Aldi cycle kit. I buy mine in the Red Cross Shop.


----------



## Jody (28 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Plus one for the waterproof socks. I got some last year so I'll be getting a spare pair. They really did help to keep my feet warm and dry. Took quite a long time to dry after washing. I had to dry the inside and then the outside.



You can get two pairs of Sealskins waterproof for under £25 from Sportspursuit website.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Sep 2016)

I have three or four pairs of Aldi/Lidl padded shorts and the seams in each pair have split.

Not a problem because I always wear something over them.

But as I generally ride only once a week, the mileage done by each pair is not high.

I doubt they'd last long for a commuter riding five days a week.


----------



## Globalti (29 Sep 2016)

I've gone into Aldi and tried stuff and so wanted to buy it for the value but the fit is bizarre; I remember a retro style wool jersey they had which would have made a great 60s mini-dress for Mrs Gti.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2016)

Aldi do some good things and bad things, as do Rapha.

Is it snobby to snub Rapha?


----------



## tobykenobi (29 Sep 2016)

Nipped into Aldi on the way to work and bought my Xmas present to myself - the Garmin Edge 810. They had a solitary one in the display cabinet but when I asked they had some "out the back" (Worcester, btw).

I think that is the most (£180) I've spent on a single cycling item that isn't actually the bike itself so it better be worth it!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

tobykenobi said:


> Nipped into Aldi on the way to work and bought my Xmas present to myself - the Garmin Edge 810. They had a solitary one in the display cabinet but when I asked they had some "out the back" (Worcester, btw).
> 
> I think that is the most (£180) I've spent on a single cycling item that isn't actually the bike itself so it better be worth it!



That's an excellent price. I have one (and paid a sight more than you did) and it's a very good bit of kit. I'm sure you'll get value for money out of it


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

tobykenobi said:


> Nipped into Aldi on the way to work and bought my Xmas present to myself - the Garmin Edge 810. They had a solitary one in the display cabinet but when I asked they had some "out the back" (Worcester, btw).
> 
> I think that is the most (£180) I've spent on a single cycling item that isn't actually the bike itself so it better be worth it!


I bought an 800 a bit ago, and it's probably the best cycling purchase I've ever made. Grab a memory card and put the free OpenCycleMap maps on it, then use RideWithGPS to find/plot nice routes in places you don't know.

I used my 800 this way for two weeks in the Pas de Calais, and a week in the Champagne region, using the turn by turn navigation to follow pre set routes (and on one occasion, the ad hoc navigation to cut short a ride and head back). I've also used it for exploring my local area a bit more (it's very easy around here just to follow the Cheshire Cycleway every week).

https://ridewithgps.com/edge_810

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/download-garmin-705800810.html

http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/garmin-edge-tips-tricks/


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I bought an 800 a bit ago, and it's probably the best cycling purchase I've ever made. Grab a memory card and put the free OpenCycleMap maps on it, then use RideWithGPS to find/plot nice routes in places you don't know.
> 
> I used my 800 this way for two weeks in the Pas de Calais, and a week in the Champagne region, using the turn by turn navigation to follow pre set routes (and on one occasion, the ad hoc navigation to cut short a ride and head back). I've also used it for exploring my local area a bit more (it's very easy around here just to follow the Cheshire Cycleway every week).
> 
> ...



JtM's links are spot on. I also downloaded the free opensource maps using dcrainmaker's step by step guide. You deffo don't need to buy Garmin's proprietary map products


----------



## DaveReading (29 Sep 2016)

Jody said:


> Its like everthing in Aldi and not just promotions, they do some really good stuff and some rubbish



Yes, I've never understood the basis for believing that because some of a retailer's stuff is great/crap (delete as applicable), then everything else is bound to be too.

I can't think of anywhere I've ever shopped where that holds true, and Aldi is no exception.


----------



## adamangler (29 Sep 2016)

Don't think any of the stuff is particularly good value so didn't bother. You can find cheaper online


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2016)

I don't snub Aldi. I just don't shop there.


----------



## Dec66 (29 Sep 2016)

I popped in because I wanted one of the merino base layers.

None in my size, sadly.

I got some tights instead as the padding's fallen apart in my old ones (also Aldi). My goodness, they aren't as stretchy as they used to be (and no, that's not just me getting fat, the material simply doesn't stretch as much).

I also got some merino socks, mainly for the lime greenness of them.

And a delicious chicken jalfrezi for £1.39.


----------



## Philh (30 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I don't snub Aldi. I just don't shop there.


Same here. I don't like parking my Jag or my Mercedes in their car park


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2016)

Has anybody tried their gin yet?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2016)

It works pretty good in a Trangia.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2016)

You get what you pay for in this world. Where it really counts i.e comfort of padded shorts I would not skimp to much, I will happily pay £40-£70 for a really good set. Discomfort in the saddle is not going to be enjoyable. However for cheap tops for summer etc a £3 crane short sleeved job has done me proud as have a £4 pair of gloves/mitts. Perfectly fine anything I ride in.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Depends what you want.
> 
> I've got a work stand for the bike that was good value and the socks seem consistently good, but some of the other stuff has proved to be bobbins, especially of late.
> _*The real trick is spotting the rubbish stuff before you buy it*_...



You make it sound as if you are looking for tut to buy.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2016)

I might pop in for some leg warmers, the ones i use for commuting were an ebay buy and they are to big so i end up looking like nora batty


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2016)

Some things there are nice. I bought the bigger tool kit for $20 American, and haven't had much to complain about, and I use the tools often.


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Oct 2016)

A couple of years ago, spurred on by regulars here giving them a plug, I went to Aldi during their cycling event and found a few bits left in a dump bin. There was nothing I needed or wanted and certainly no amazing bargains. I've never made the effort since, more out of laziness than snobiness.


----------

